# water changes?



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, so i dont want to be running back and forth with buckets to do water changes. I thought that i can just do it like this and get water from the bathroom sink and then when im dumping water pour it out of the window where near my gutter puts the water out. But what i was wondering is how to do dechlorinating in the water without having to add it in buckets? Should i add it right before i start to add water from the bathroom? Or should i add it after it is in the fish tank? Maybe some of you guys can help me out with this. Ill be using one of those 50' python gravel vacs or w/e theyre called. Im sure it would help if you explained how you do your water changes awell.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

NexExAfar said:


> Okay, so i dont want to be running back and forth with buckets to do water changes. I thought that i can just do it like this and get water from the bathroom sink and then when im dumping water pour it out of the window where near my gutter puts the water out. But what i was wondering is how to do dechlorinating in the water without having to add it in buckets? Should i add it right before i start to add water from the bathroom? Or should i add it after it is in the fish tank? Maybe some of you guys can help me out with this. Ill be using one of those 50' python gravel vacs or w/e theyre called. Im sure it would help if you explained how you do your water changes awell.
> View attachment 184308


lots of people use water testers just to be sure , i personally have never used a water tester, the water in ireland is bang on 7ph, when changing the water in my tank i hook up the python to a garden hose and connect to the tap, fill up the hose and python from the water supply then disconnect from the tap then the back pressure will start to empty the tank, i usually empty about 25 percent then hook up the garden hose again to the tap and push mixed hot and cold water back into the tank, keeping an eye on the temperature
hope that helps you


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't f*ck with ph as I don't want my levels to go up and down like a yo-yo. I carry buckets back and forth and after watching how much water you waste with a python I don't f*ck with one at all. I put the conditioner in the buckets first as I have 4 5 gallons and do all me vacing first dump them all in the tub then fill and replace.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

NexExAfar said:


> I don't f*ck with ph as I don't want my levels to go up and down like a yo-yo. I carry buckets back and forth and after watching how much water you waste with a python I don't f*ck with one at all. I put the conditioner in the buckets first as I have 4 5 gallons and do all me vacing first dump them all in the tub then fill and replace.


Where are you wasting water? All you need the tap on for is to really just get the water to flow over the tank rim and to the floor then it should take itself.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

How big is your tank?

Also, this should probably be in equipment forum unless your asking more about pH/water chemistry) and not just a python, but o well


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> I don't f*ck with ph as I don't want my levels to go up and down like a yo-yo. I carry buckets back and forth and after watching how much water you waste with a python I don't f*ck with one at all. I put the conditioner in the buckets first as I have 4 5 gallons and do all me vacing first dump them all in the tub then fill and replace.


Where are you wasting water? All you need the tap on for is to really just get the water to flow over the tank rim and to the floor then it should take itself.
[/quote]
Everything that Sean said!!! (glad I didnt have to type all the :laugh: )

1. An old skool method to dechlorinate water is to have buckets of water sit overnight in room temp. I cant explain the process but it evaporates the chlorine.

2. You can pour water in buckets and try and balance out the water chemistry before you place n tank.

3. You can add dechlorination (PRIME is my choice) while water is being filled in the tank at the same time.

There's several different methods to dechlorinate but depending on how much chlorine treatment your water location adds, sometimes you might not even need it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhomzilla said:


> 1. An old skool method to dechlorinate water is to have buckets of water sit overnight in room temp. I cant explain the process but it evaporates the chlorine.


chlorine is naturally occuring as Cl2 which is a gas. Prety much its just going back into its natural form.


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Rhomzilla said:


> I don't f*ck with ph as I don't want my levels to go up and down like a yo-yo. I carry buckets back and forth and after watching how much water you waste with a python I don't f*ck with one at all. I put the conditioner in the buckets first as I have 4 5 gallons and do all me vacing first dump them all in the tub then fill and replace.


Where are you wasting water? All you need the tap on for is to really just get the water to flow over the tank rim and to the floor then it should take itself.
[/quote]
Everything that Sean said!!! (glad I didnt have to type all the :laugh: )

1. An old skool method to dechlorinate water is to have buckets of water sit overnight in room temp. I cant explain the process but it evaporates the chlorine.

2. You can pour water in buckets and try and balance out the water chemistry before you place n tank.

3. You can add dechlorination (PRIME is my choice) while water is being filled in the tank at the same time.

*There's several different methods to dechlorinate but depending on how much chlorine treatment your water location adds, sometimes you might not even need it.*
[/quote]
How can i find out how much chlorine is added in my location?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i wouldnt really worry about that. Just use the recomended dosage. I use prime so i usually throw a bit extra in anyways as it does more then just chlorine.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> i wouldnt really worry about that. Just use the recomended dosage. I use prime so i usually throw a bit extra in anyways as it does more then just chlorine.


Again, I agree... Prime is the the hobbyists choice







Plus it stinks.. LoL


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

NexExAfar said:


> I don't f*ck with ph as I don't want my levels to go up and down like a yo-yo. I carry buckets back and forth and after watching how much water you waste with a python I don't f*ck with one at all. I put the conditioner in the buckets first as I have 4 5 gallons and do all me vacing first dump them all in the tub then fill and replace.


Where are you wasting water? All you need the tap on for is to really just get the water to flow over the tank rim and to the floor then it should take itself.
[/quote]
Everything that Sean said!!! (glad I didnt have to type all the :laugh: )

1. An old skool method to dechlorinate water is to have buckets of water sit overnight in room temp. I cant explain the process but it evaporates the chlorine.

2. You can pour water in buckets and try and balance out the water chemistry before you place n tank.

3. You can add dechlorination (PRIME is my choice) while water is being filled in the tank at the same time.

*There's several different methods to dechlorinate but depending on how much chlorine treatment your water location adds, sometimes you might not even need it.*
[/quote]
How can i find out how much chlorine is added in my location?
[/quote]

they change the levels of chlorine all the time in municiple water to cope with rain and other natural factors. just use prime and you are all set! definetly the best out there in terms of dechlorinators .


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it just me or does this thread makes water changes seem so complicated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Is it just me or does this thread makes water changes seem so complicated.


I would have to agree. I dont think he realized though that pythons can drain and fill most tanks (as long as sink is under water level) so there is no need for buckets to dump it out the window. For chlorine remover, its pretty much added before chlorine is added to the tank ir shortly after.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I always just add the dechlorinator to the tank after the water chnge is complete. I know it might no be the proper way to do it, but I've had P's for a long long time and never once have I had a problem doing it that way. As far as a python goes, it's definitly worth it IMO. It saves you the pain in the ass of dragging bucjets all across your house.


----------

